# Advice please: Missions, visas, and integrity



## steadfast7 (Feb 16, 2009)

Dear Brothers and Sisters in Christ,

I'd like to hear your opinions and guidance on my current situation.

I'm currently in Northern Thailand, working with a Korean church planting organization. As a Canadian, staying in Thailand longterm is a little more difficult than my Korean colleagues. Long story short, we've approached a school in a nearby town and I've offered to teach English twice a week free of charge in exchange for a work permit to remain in Thailand.

However, in order for them to process the paperwork, they need to state a montly salary, which won't be real, since I'm coming on as a volunteer. Basically, it's deceiving the government, or at least that's how I see it.

My supervisor has told me to go along with it justifying it as 1. their own manouever on the school's end to make this move forward; and 2. that's the way things need go for missionaries in many creative access nations.

Thailand is not a creative access nation. They grant missionary visas, but I was turned down.

How do you guys view this situation? Is it God-honouring to go along with it for the sake of gospel? Or, should I pull out of this plan for the sake of integrity before the local government?

your thoughts would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## matt01 (Feb 16, 2009)

Why can't they put your salary as zero?


----------



## steadfast7 (Feb 16, 2009)

I guess because i'm applying for a work permit, teaching in a government school as an employee. 

There are other categories for volunteers, but i guess the school does not have the authority to grant that type of visa.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 16, 2009)

(this the economist speaking) Why not put down the "real value" of your labor? In other words, what would the salary be if you were receiving one?


----------



## steadfast7 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, this is something that the school will be doing, and I think this is their plan. They will write a figure commensurate with how much I would otherwise receive and indicate that this is how much I'm receiving. 

The problem is that I won't actually be receiving it.

Perhaps you're suggesting that we redefine "salary" from actual to supposed? 

I'm just wondering if this isn't still deception, just from a different angle.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 17, 2009)

Can they put down the value of something you do receive? We had a similar situation. We had a home on church property so they put down the value of our monthly occupation of the property. It was like they paid us 300 a month which we then returned to them as rent in exchange for the privilege of occupying their land.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 17, 2009)

Why even get involved? Your sponsor fills out the paperwork for you.


----------

